# Dancing on ice



## Steff

Right own up whos going to be watching this then, i hear holly and phil have a new studio and the format has changed 16 skaters and there partners, 8 to perform tomorrow and 8 to perform the following week.
I am looking forward to seeing Craig "buff" Mclachlan witwoo and Kerry Katona im sure she will be the fave as she is with Dan who won last year with Hayley...Theres only one person in the line up ive not heard of and thats comedy dave" vitty he is sidekick to chris moyles apparently.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I will be watching it Steff got to find something to replace our X Factor fix


----------



## Robster65

We might do but Larkrise clashes with some of it so I'm told. Undecided.

comedy dave is the only one i know so far. 

rob


----------



## Steff

Yes shelaigh its been very boring since x factor finished x


----------



## Northerner

Don't think I'll be watching it. There's no-one I particularly like and they are generally all rubbish for weeks on end apart from maybe one or two. I just don't think it works as well as something like Strictly where novice dancers (apart from Anne W) can be taught something reasonably watchable. In DOI they just look rubbish (my opinion of course!). Plus, it's too shouty. Plus, it clashes with Larkrise featuring the divine Julia Sawalha (Nadia's not a patch on her sister! )


----------



## margie

Northerner said:


> Don't think I'll be watching it. There's no-one I particularly like and they are generally all rubbish for weeks on end apart from maybe one or two. I just don't think it works as well as something like Strictly where novice dancers (apart from Anne W) can be taught something reasonably watchable. In DOI they just look rubbish (my opinion of course!). Plus, it's too shouty. Plus, it clashes with Larkrise featuring the divine Julia Sawalha (Nadia's not a patch on her sister! )



Some are rubbish and never seem to improve - though they are better than I would ever be. I know it's hard but it would be nice if they all started on the same level and then we saw them progress. Last year Hayley was already good friends with Dan which would have helped her enormously and the previous year Ray Quinn was always being marked on his own scale and not against the others or they would have been getting 2s and 3s.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Don't think I'll be watching it. There's no-one I particularly like and they are generally all rubbish for weeks on end apart from maybe one or two. I just don't think it works as well as something like Strictly where novice dancers (apart from Anne W) can be taught something reasonably watchable. In DOI they just look rubbish (my opinion of course!). Plus, it's too shouty. Plus, it clashes with Larkrise featuring the divine Julia Sawalha (Nadia's not a patch on her sister! )



Sounded like you were describing SCD in that first sentence


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> Right own up whos going to be watching this then



CoooeeeCOOOOOOEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!  Surprise surprise, I'll be glued, I love it!!  Have rarely missed an episode since it began!!



> Theres only one person in the line up ive not heard of and thats comedy dave" vitty he is sidekick to chris moyles apparently.



I'm a HUGE Chris Moyles fan, and consequently also a huge fan of Dave Vitty!!  I'm sure he won't get far in the competition, I just cannot see him being graceful and elegant, lol, although apparently he's been putting in quite a lot o training.  And he can be a bit grumpy sometimes, which is funny, 

I know this is harsh, but i'm not looking forward to having the Army guy in the comp, simply because I know I'll get really cross if he's rubbish and yet gets the 'sympathy' vote every week because he's a brave soldier and all that jazz.  Yes, I'm sure he IS all that they say he is and he has the medals to prove it, but I would rather people judge him, within this competition, on his skating ability.  I'll support him all the way if he's fab, but if he's not, he won't deserve to stay on in THIS competition.  Okay, I'll get off me soapbox now, lol.

Anyway, for me, at the moment, it's Dave Vitty, Jeff Brazier and Denise Welch that I'm favouring, but I'll have to wait and see how they progress to see if I stay loyal !!

xx


----------



## lucy123

Crikey - I thought you were saying Chris Moyles was in it for a moment!
When does it start?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Crikey - I thought you were saying Chris Moyles was in it for a moment!
> When does it start?



Tonight 6.30 itv


----------



## tracey w

Yes i will be watching, really looking forward to it. even though the early 6.30 start clashes with my running!


----------



## Catwoman76

Steffie said:


> Right own up whos going to be watching this then, i hear holly and phil have a new studio and the format has changed 16 skaters and there partners, 8 to perform tomorrow and 8 to perform the following week.
> I am looking forward to seeing Craig "buff" Mclachlan witwoo and Kerry Katona im sure she will be the fave as she is with Dan who won last year with Hayley...Theres only one person in the line up ive not heard of and thats comedy dave" vitty he is sidekick to chris moyles apparently.



I will be watching Steffie with my Tia, she loves the programme.  I will probably let her stay up to the end ( she normally goes to bed at 8 for school next morning)  I wonder if there will be any Todd Carty's ( bless him):O Sheena


----------



## Northerner

Am I right in thinking that two people will go tonight? It's going to be over very quickly for them!  Who do you think it might be?


----------



## HelenP

Yes Northey, 2 go tonight, from the 8 who are skating - viewers' vote only - and then 2 go from the other 8 next week.  Actual competition starts 'properly' on week 3.

xx


----------



## Steff

Shakey start to say the least, but great outfits hehe


----------



## lucy123

Oh flip - forgot it was on!


----------



## Sugarbum

Where have all my favourite professional skaters gone? Pavel, fred etc...

These new geezers look abit shifty...


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Oh flip - forgot it was on!



You only missed the adverts...


----------



## Sugarbum

...and Im sorry to say I dont like the lovely Hollys outfit. I dont know why she has been put in a shiny corset when she has a bun in the oven.

(I do like her though so I wont be too nasty!)


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> You only missed the adverts...



I thought I had missed Ashley? Was he the first one? What is his real name?


----------



## Steff

his  name is steven arnold, yes he did house of fun wasd good,

shocked angela stayed on her feet


----------



## Northerner

The VC hero was a bit wooden. Angela was pretty wobbly. That kids TV presenter has been the best so far. No, I'm not watching, really!


----------



## Steff

KK didnt let me down woohoo go girl, was very humbled when the VC guy came on x


----------



## Sugarbum

This is not particually good, but Im still watching


----------



## Steff

god never got all this moaning when x factor was on


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Wonder which two will go. I would say AShley is one of them not sure  which other. Shame after all that hardwork that two go so soon.


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Wonder which two will go. I would say AShley is one of them not sure  which other. Shame after all that hardwork that two go so soon.



Not to sure yet aint seen them all , jeff was not exactly great but yet to see vanilla ice x

id go with angela and ashley so far


----------



## Donald

I think Steven(Ashley) or Angela But Ashley is popular so any of the two of them may be kept in by their fans.


----------



## HelenP

WOW!!  Vanilla Ice was FAB !!  Just shows what a bit of confidence (over-confidence, lol) can do, he definitely handled it all the best out of the 8 skaters today.

I missed the first three, but Angela looked a bit wobbly on her pins in the little clip.  Jeff Brazier wasn't great, but he's so likeable, I hope he doesn't go this week.  Similarly Nadia.

I was surprised at how good Kerry was, but I do think they've been very 'clever' putting her (nowhere near as popular as she used to be) with the oh-so-popular Daniel Whiston (I luv'im !!).

I, too, miss the old favourites, like Fred, Pavel and Andrei.  One of the pros, I think it was Nadia's partner, looks about 12 

And lastly, I do wish the crowd, and even St. Phillip, wouldn't round on Jason when he's giving his opinion.  THAT's what he's THERE for, and as long as he's not being overly nasty, he's bloomin' entitled to his opinion (he's usually right, underneath the barbed comments!)

xx


----------



## Steff

yay wow van wink was brill, i think he was abit of a show off but still the best, theres some really fit women in it as well.

Still stick to who is guna go ash or ang.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Yes I think Angela and Ash will probably go.

Kerry looks so different.

My fav up to now are Vanilla Ice man and the childrens presenter


----------



## Steff

Well no surprise who went through first.....quite shocked  steven got through. cant belive the nickolodean girl is in the bottom 3


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Well no surprise who went through first.....quite shocked  steven got through. cant belive the nickolodean girl is in the bottom 3



I'd say Angela is definitely out, but can't choose between the other two. I suspect Nadia as she can't actually skate!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'd say Angela is definitely out, but can't choose between the other two. I suspect Nadia as she can't actually skate!



Well theres definetly a female going thats all i can say


----------



## Sugarbum

Just returned to the results prog, what have I missed? Anyone gone yet??

.....is that a middle aged spread I can see on the canadian gold medalist with Angela Rippon?


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Just returned to the results prog, what have I missed? Anyone gone yet??
> 
> .....is that a middle aged spread I can see on the canadian gold medalist with Angela Rippon?



angela,laura and nadia in bottom 3


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> .....is that a middle aged spread I can see on the canadian gold medalist with Angela Rippon?



Haha, thaat's JUST what I was thinking!!

Def Angela to go.  Shame Nadia's on the line too, as I like her.  Don't know the children's TV presenter, but apparently she's a good skater, so I spose I'd rather she stayed in, as it sh ould be all about the skating.

xx


----------



## Steff

im sure middle age spread will hit us all or some already..


----------



## HelenP

Well, just watched Laura's routine (missed it the first time) and she was FAB.  HOW was she in the bottom 3??  I guess that's the price of not being on mainstream TV 

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

HelenP said:


> Well, just watched Laura's routine (missed it the first time) and she was FAB.  HOW was she in the bottom 3??  I guess that's the price of not being on mainstream TV
> 
> xx



Hope she manages to stay in as she is really good


----------



## Sugarbum

There's a lot of Canadians in this this year?!

I hope the blonde girl/kiddie presenter gets in.

I dont like Nadia. She wanted to use the toilet at work once so I took her to the staff one and she turned her nose up at it and said 'no thanks'. Who made her toilet royalty? Hope she is out.

Very clever putting Kerrie with Daniel, the housewives favourite! People will vote purely because it is him. Actually, I think I would! Interesting that she has recently been signed to ITV as well so its in their best interests to keep her in and promote her.


----------



## Steff

Well that was obvious, right choice......

phils looking very you have been tangoed tonight as well.


----------



## Northerner

The ad breaks in Aeon Flux have fallen very serendipitously! The right person has gone through.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The ad breaks in Aeon Flux have fallen very serendipitously!


Is that a made up proverb


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Very clever putting Kerrie with Daniel, the housewives favourite! People will vote purely because it is him.



Lol, that's whaat I said!  I do like Daniel though - his routine at the Royal Variety show was lovely to watch!!

Yeah, lots of Canadians this year.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Daniel is lovely he was brilliant on the RVP


----------



## margie

Anyone watching tonight ?


----------



## Steff

Of course x 

Shall wait with baited breathe for craig buff mcglauglin lol


----------



## margie

I am hoping to see most of it this week. Last week OH decided we had to watch a repeat of Dr Who, and at that point only one person had skated.


----------



## Steff

Nice start agreed with Jason though he needs to loosen up, makes me laugh how there busy schedules hawl them away from practice, why do they not soley concentrate on this.


----------



## margie

I think sometimes they don't realise how much work is involved - or they think there profile will get them through till they can start training properly.

Is it just me or do they seem to have been a few technical problems this week - with videos and now Chris & Jayne's dance seemed to freeze temporarily.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I think sometimes they don't realise how much work is involved - or they think there profile will get them through till they can start training properly.
> 
> Is it just me or do they seem to have been a few technical problems this week - with videos and now Chris & Jayne's dance seemed to freeze temporarily.



Yes Phil mentioned something about gremlins in the system tonight......
So far no ones fallen, mercedes messed up abit but other then that im happy


----------



## Steff

Fab routine from Chloe that was real good for a first skate....so impressed.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Yes Chloe skated really well.


----------



## Steff

Always one every year who seems to be  better then the rest grr.. and this lad from eastenders looks like hes it


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Who is he?

He was very good


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Who is he?
> 
> He was very good



he played Leon in eastenders.. hung around with Zsa Zsa and fat boy..

He was great yes really loved the moves.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

O yes I know who you mean now........when he left he went off in a caravan.

No obvious bad one's to go out tonight so far.


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> O yes I know who you mean now........when he left he went off in a caravan.
> 
> No obvious bad one's to go out tonight so far.



LOL yes thats the guy..

your right this bunch this week are stronger then last weeks,,, if i had to choose two names id say comedy dave and elen ,poor denise deserved better marks i think .


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think Craig, Comedy Dave or Ellen should be in the bottom group.

Denise was a lot better than I was expecting


----------



## margie

Denise is already better than Coleen.

It's hard to compare with last week as they have all had 2 weeks training.

They said that Sam/Leon was like a young Ray Quinn - but he's older than Ray. They did say that he (Sam) had done a lot of skating in his youth - which I guess will have given him a head start.


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear, I'm a big Comedy Dave fan, but I think he's in danger tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was hoping Chloe Madeley would get voted off on the premise that people generally don't like that she's 'cashing in' on her parents' fame, but she was good, damn her!!

I think Elen's "I'm brilliant" attitude will definitely turn the public against her, I'm pretty sure she's a gonner.

Craig was pretty cr*p too, I'd forgotten until I saw the 'reminders' !!

I think there are a few people this year who show real potential - Vanilla Ice, Laura, Sam, Chloe, Mercedes - hopefully it'll be a REAL competition this time.

xx


----------



## Steff

Ahhh here she is wondered where you were Helen i agree with all of that apart from the craig remark lol...


----------



## Steff

Oh god dave is through 

my 2 that i liked cud be going  lol, mercedes and craig.....  hopefully mercedes will stay I wonder if mercedes had not made that slip up if she would off been in this position lets hope she dnt do it again now


----------



## Sheilagh1958

think ella and craig will go


----------



## HelenP

I hope Jennifer/Mercedes goes through.  Nothing against Craig but i think Jennifer's gonna be really really good if she goes further into the comp.

I'm so happy for Dave!  Really thought he was going!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I hope Jennifer/Mercedes goes through.  Nothing against Craig but i think Jennifer's gonna be really really good if she goes further into the comp.
> 
> I'm so happy for Dave!  Really thought he was going!
> 
> xx



fingers crossed he does next week


----------



## Steff

SHOCK HORROR id never of seen that coming 


Dam i have no eye candy to drool over now grrrr    shall have to move on to vanilla ice x


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> Dam i have no eye candy to drool over now grrrr



NO EYE CANDY??  

Have you SEEN Sylvain?





And Colin?





And Matt?





It's a shame we don't have Andrei, Pavel and Fred this year, but THAT ^^ lot'll keep me going for a while, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

Sorry dont like none of the pros xx


----------



## HelenP

Awwwwww

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Awwwwww
> 
> xx



I know ok decided over night my new beau is Jeoff x


----------



## HelenP

Aww, Jeff is so loveable, he's like an enthusiastic bouncy puppy, lol.

Btw Steff - did you see Craig McLaughlin on This Morning today?  He sounded quite relieved to be out, tbh.  He was saying that with his shooting schedule in Oz, he had 10 days which he'd put by for skating practice.  But with all the rain they've had in Australia, it kept putting shooting more and more behind, and in the end, he only had 3 days practice, and was actually shocked when he got here and saw how good everyone else was, and he knew he would always be playing 'catchup'.  He didn't seem that worried - said he MIGHT try and make it back to the UK for the final.................

At least I THINK that's what he said, I was so mesmerised by his lovely accent I almost stopped listening to the actual words, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Aww, Jeff is so loveable, he's like an enthusiastic bouncy puppy, lol.
> 
> Btw Steff - did you see Craig McLaughlin on This Morning today?  He sounded quite relieved to be out, tbh.  He was saying that with his shooting schedule in Oz, he had 10 days which he'd put by for skating practice.  But with all the rain they've had in Australia, it kept putting shooting more and more behind, and in the end, he only had 3 days practice, and was actually shocked when he got here and saw how good everyone else was, and he knew he would always be playing 'catchup'.  He didn't seem that worried - said he MIGHT try and make it back to the UK for the final.................
> 
> At least I THINK that's what he said, I was so mesmerised by his lovely accent I almost stopped listening to the actual words, lol.
> 
> xx



Thanks Helen i missed that hun, i would of been the same i just love his eyes lol....i know what you mean about Jeff he has a lovely accent to


----------



## Steff

Well this thread has died lol..Anyways thought id ressurect it,,,,, so far for me tonight Kerry and Johnson have looked weak, poor vanilla hurting his eye in such a way great to see it did not effect him

I hope this ice pick shakes things up I bet they will be some bitching afterwards


----------



## HelenP

Lol, that's cos you weren't around last week, Steff !!

I'd like to see Johnson or Dominic go tonight.  Kerry and Jennifer were both disappointing in that they've both done better, but tonight they were both just pushed/carried around by their partners.  

Comedy Dave and Denise both did routines which were just week 1 stuff, disappointingly.

xx


----------



## Steff

After watching all of it now i was sad to see Jeff take a tumble but he did well carrying on str8 after it Denise is just not getting it at all and I think it will be her and Johnson in the ice pick lol


----------



## Steff

Wanted to add its nice to hear sam and brianne are an item how sweet x


Wow denise is through first ..... and comedy dave grrr


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Felt sorry for Jeff when he fell


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Kerry looks very worried


----------



## Steff

was they a mistake then jeff went to move forward wen it was jennifer?? lol


so all mine are thru typical!!



bye bye dominic i think


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Yes I think Dominic to.

But they might think that Jeff is a better skater so vote him out as competition


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> bye bye dominic i think



I blimmin hope so!!  He's so DULL.  And Jeff is so likeable!  SURELY the other skaters would prefer to have Jeff around...................... ? (I know I would, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I blimmin hope so!!  He's so DULL.  And Jeff is so likeable!  SURELY the other skaters would prefer to have Jeff around...................... ? (I know I would, lol)
> 
> xx



Yeah deffo, theres no tactical voting needed on this either by there fellow skaters coz neither are up there, granted Jeff is 10 x better then cork.


----------



## Steff

oooooh he nailed the arobisue or watever its called


----------



## Sheilagh1958

How cute


----------



## Steff

god there dragging this out 

i liked vanillas attiitude toss a coin ha all the attriactive gals go over to jeff i noticed that hahahah.... 



toodle loo Dominic


----------



## HelenP

Yayy!  Goodbye Mr. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!

Lol at Vanilla Ice - did the tossing the coin thing but didn't say who was heads and who was tails, so he could still go whichever way he wanted to, lol.  Silly billy! 

xx


----------



## Steff

ooooh vegas night next weel sounds abit more exciting lol.......

Cant imagine Denise lasting to much longer or Johnson altho he deserves to stay for what he has done off the ice x


----------



## Steff

Well here once again Helen please come in here later i dont wanna be loney haha x

Las Vegas night looks good, hope Jennifer can manage this step routine

well that went ok


----------



## Steff

Dear me comedy Dave was shocking, even his prof skater Frankie is falling over take the hint Dave!!!!

Denise was actually good this week maybe she wont go, Laura was fab and Jeff was unforgettable im afraid


----------



## margie

It's slippy out there don't you know. 

One of the professionals did a back flip at the start and nearly fell, Katie nearly fell then with Vanilla Ice, obviously Frankie fell earlier and one of the other female professionals fell a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> It's slippy out there don't you know.
> 
> One of the professionals did a back flip at the start and nearly fell, Katie nearly fell then with Vanilla Ice, obviously Frankie fell earlier and one of the other female professionals fell a couple of weeks back.



is it really slippy? i never realised that lol...


Vanilla Ice is far to cocky on the ice, agree with Jason looks stupid when he mimes...


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> is it really slippy? i never realised that lol...
> 
> 
> Vanilla Ice is far to cocky on the ice, agree with Jason looks stupid when he mimes...



With all the professionals falling, wobbling or slipping - it seems slippier than normal. 

I was disappointed at the start - they had Robin in the routine doing magic and I thought why for once do they not let him on the ice.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Comedy Dave rubbish his number is up. Johnson is one brave soldier


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> With all the professionals falling, wobbling or slipping - it seems slippier than normal.
> 
> I was disappointed at the start - they had Robin in the routine doing magic and I thought why for once do they not let him on the ice.




Yeah I agree i dont recall ever seeing him skate cause of my age id like to see that.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Jason is so cheeky I thought she was going to thump him


----------



## Steff

jason is one offensive human being, telling  karen if her opinions mattered then she would still be on the ice panel good grief!!


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> jason is one offensive human being, telling  karen if her opinions mattered then she would still be on the ice panel good grief!!



There's no need for Blasphemy. (That's magic the quote fixed itself in the middle of my typing)

It could have turned really nasty - there is no need for him to be so offensive - though I guess it will increase the media coverage .....


----------



## margie

That was good from Sam - and didn't he add the other 2 elements (spin and jump) that they are meant to be learning ?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> There's no need for Blasphemy. (That's magic the quote fixed itself in the middle of my typing)
> 
> It could have turned really nasty - there is no need for him to be so offensive - though I guess it will increase the media coverage .....



pmsl Margie i know i know 


Sam and Brianne are a couple of the ice as well and it so shows  how brillaint


----------



## HelenP

Hi Steff, yep, I'm here, lol, just not had the opportunity to type anything yet!! grrrrrrrrr

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Hi Steff, yep, I'm here, lol, just not had the opportunity to type anything yet!! grrrrrrrrr
> 
> xx



oooh dear lone que for the PC tonight huh or do you mean the skating has been that crap your lost for words


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> oooh dear lone que for the PC tonight huh or do you mean the skating has been that crap your lost for words



Lol, well I can't see the TV and the PC at the same time, and every time the ads come on I'm either having a running 'critique' session on the text with me sister, or nipping out to the kitchen to do something!!  Damn my demanding family who expect to be fed at Sunday teatime, lol.

I find the running battle between Jason and Karen cringeworthy!!  It's so fake.  Okay, I know it's based in truth, but it's really 'beefed up' for the blummin' ratings!!  

Poor old Dave, as much as I like the fella, he's pants on ice, he really does deserve to go.  He'll defo be in the bottom two this week, possibly with pathetic Kerry.  HER saving grace is that she's skating with the delightful Daniel, who is VERY popular with the voting public.  Didn't think much of Johnson's performance either, although of course I appreciate he's very brave, come a long way, has obstacles that the others don't have etc etc etc, and for that reason, I don't think he'll be in the bottom two.  Denise wasn't as bad as I expected her to be.

LOVED Sam's performance (but not his look!!) and also liked Jennifer's and Laura's a lot.

xx


----------



## Steff

nippin out to the kitchen to do something wooo hooo sounds intriguing haha

Yeah I agree about your comments Johnson and Comedy Dave for me tonight

p.s Kerry cant handle most things in her life guess this is just another chanllenge she is finding tough


----------



## margie

Here is a youtube video of Robin for you Steffie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a7sSuPpmcc


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Some good girls this year. Chloe, Laura and Jenniffer


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Some good girls this year. Chloe, Laura and Jenniffer



tut dont forget our geordie pet Denise lol 

Blimey margie is was/is some blooming good skater wow


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> nippin out to the kitchen to do something wooo hooo sounds intriguing haha



Nothing exciting, lol, just with each ad break, I make sarnies or whatever someone wants for their tea!!  Then out to clear up in the next ads!!  

Chloe was pretty good, even with a shocking hair do!!  And her partner is WOW from the neck down, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Nothing exciting, lol, just with each ad break, I make sarnies or whatever someone wants for their tea!!  Then out to clear up in the next ads!!
> 
> Chloe was pretty good, even with a shocking hair do!!  And her partner is WOW from the neck down, lol.
> 
> xx



aww your so good Helen lol..

I just dont get it with you liking the prof skaters, the only guy i vaguely find scrummy is Jeff Brazier


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> tut dont forget our geordie pet Denise lol
> 
> Blimey margie is was/is some blooming good skater wow



Glad you liked - You'll be looking up more clips now.

You could look up some of Karen and Nikki as well.....


----------



## HelenP

Margie, thanks for posting that Youtube link, I've just spent a lovely half hour watching videos of Robin Cousins and, my all time favourite, John Curry.  So sad that he was another victim of AIDS.  His musical interpretation (they don't mark on that any more, do they?) was phenomenal.

After John Curry, I thought there could NEVER be another Brit who would be as good, and for that reason, I LOVED it when Robin Cousins came along and was (almost!) as brilliant.  The height he achieved on his jumps and spins was oustanding.  

Aaah, those were the days when you could properly sit and watch the Ice Skating properly on the Beeb, not just a gratuitous highlights show thrown in for good measure!

God, I'm old.

xx


----------



## Steff

gawd Kerry is through, must be the daniel factor hehe...


as for comey dave im lost for words


----------



## Steff

wow im shocked did not expect either of them on the skate off, gotta be Jennifer to go through me thinks


----------



## Catwoman76

Steffie said:


> wow im shocked did not expect either of them on the skate off, gotta be Jennifer to go through me thinks



I would love Vanilla ice to get through, I have really taken to him.  A much nicer guy than I orginally thought.  It's a tough one! Sheena


----------



## HelenP

No WAY is that fair!!  You KNOW I love Dave, but he is AWFUL on the ice, and as for Kerry, she's terrible too, only got through cos of Daniel, I think.  Now someone much better than both of them has to leave the show.  Hate it when that happens.

I wonder why the voting public don't seem to like Jennifer?  I think she's pretty good most weeks, and her step sequence tonight was perfectly timed.  Personally I'd rather she stayed than Vanilla Ice, but I like him too.  But really, neither should be going home.

xx


----------



## HelenP

PS - and sorry Steff, but Jen's partner is GORJUS !! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> No WAY is that fair!!  You KNOW I love Dave, but he is AWFUL on the ice, and as for Kerry, she's terrible too, only got through cos of Daniel, I think.  Now someone much better than both of them has to leave the show.  Hate it when that happens.
> 
> I wonder why the voting public don't seem to like Jennifer?  I think she's pretty good most weeks, and her step sequence tonight was perfectly timed.  Personally I'd rather she stayed than Vanilla Ice, but I like him too.  But really, neither should be going home.
> 
> xx




to true, gotta be the jel gals voting for jen hun x


----------



## margie

Was Emma actually watching - in one of those end shots she appeared to be listening to a phone or something and looking down at the desk.


----------



## Steff

oh my god i did not expect that to be a clean sweep of the judges,,, wow wow shocked


----------



## margie

That was cringy from Emma. You have to feel sorry for Jennifer - neither she nor Mr Ice should have been there.  

Some of this has to be down to how popular the professional skater is and how well known the 'celeb' is.


----------



## Steff

I just cant believe it, the public are a joke, someone like comedy dave who can hardly lift his effing feet onto the ice rink at all get saved,, i do agree with you margie but just who is comedy dave he is nothing ... the saving grace is Frankie coz she is my fave


----------



## HelenP

No more Sylvain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xx


----------



## Steff

O well louis spence on that sunday night show will just have to cheer me up...


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Can't believe she has gone I thought she one of the better ones gutted


----------



## margie

Steffie - I do think your current Avatar is perfect when expressing incredulity.....

I didn't vote so I can't complain,

Helen glad you had fun watching Robin and John.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Steffie - I do think your current Avatar is perfect when expressing incredulity.....
> 
> .


Margie sorry to sound very dumb but what does incredulity mean, ive heard of incredulous i think  :/


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Margie sorry to sound very dumb but what does incredulity mean, ive heard of incredulous i think  :/



Don't worry about asking. I often use words or phrases that my husband thinks I made up. 

Incredulity - The state of being unwilling or unable to believe something. 

You were incredulous and you were expressing incredulity.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Don't worry about asking. I often use words or phrases that my husband thinks I made up.
> 
> Incredulity - The state of being unwilling or unable to believe something.
> 
> You were incredulous and you were expressing incredulity.



Ah thank you Margie i can use that word on o.h when he comes in lol x


----------



## Steff

Well tonights theatre night hope theres plenty falls hehe

im loving what they have dressed comedy dave in, im thinking its a strategy to take our eyes away from his rubbish skating..

Good start by Jeff  although the jump on his own was very weak


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thought Jeff did really well he has improved.

Now who would we like to see fall. Comedy Dave and Kerry are the two I think that will fall tonight and probably Denise


----------



## Steff

well Denise was ok nothing spesh. i had to cover my sons eyes at that outfit she had on

ooh deffo dave to fall lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> well Denise was ok nothing spesh. i had to cover my sons eyes at that outfit she had on



She looked good for 52 didnt she. I am sure you son was peeping through your fingers


----------



## macast

Steffie said:


> well Denise was ok nothing spesh. i had to cover my sons eyes at that outfit she had on



LOL.... I thought she looked like Julian Clairy    so sorry Denise


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> She looked good for 52 didnt she. I am sure you son was peeping through your fingers



yeah it must be good to get a compliment of jason about your backside 


im sure he was Mar lol


----------



## macast

wow Sam was gooooood


----------



## Steff

macast said:


> wow Sam was gooooood



anyone know wat musical that song was from that sam danced to and wat it was called??

Sam is soo good, things are going so well that brianne has met his parents and vice versa


----------



## macast

Steffie said:


> anyone know wat musical that song was from that sam danced to and wat it was called??
> 
> Sam is soo good, things are going so well that brianne has met his parents and vice versa




half a sixpence..... I think the song is called what a picture.  at one time it was in the charts


----------



## Steff

macast said:


> half a sixpence..... I think the song is called what a picture.  at one time it was in the charts



Tommy Steele?

Aw i loved that routine so much


----------



## macast

Steffie said:


> Tommy Steele?
> 
> Aw i loved that routine so much



yeah Tommy Steele.  he was much loved... for singing and acting


----------



## macast

so what's with the witch??????


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> anyone know wat musical that song was from that sam danced to and wat it was called??
> 
> Sam is soo good, things are going so well that brianne has met his parents and vice versa



Apparently there romance is a SHAM according to one of the Sunday papers just saw the headline in our local garage

http://www.people.co.uk/news/uk-wor...-love-affair-exposed-as-fake-102039-22919279/


----------



## Steff

No idea she is the lead in the theatre show wicked 

she reminded me of an ex mate of mine


oh no Sheilagh he had a frank interview with phil and holly on this morning,i caught up with it online friday x


----------



## HelenP

Just caught up on the thread after cooking dinner!!

Jeff is much improved, Sam was so entertaining, Denise was a bit boring, Kerry was blimmin awful.  Have I missed anyone??

I've just texted my sister and told her to not EVER buy me tickets to "Wicked" as a surprise!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Just caught up on the thread after cooking dinner!!
> 
> Jeff is much improved, Sam was so entertaining, Denise was a bit boring, Kerry was blimmin awful.  Have I missed anyone??
> 
> I've just texted my sister and told her to not EVER buy me tickets to "Wicked" as a surprise!!
> 
> xx



pmsl i know very poor show

nope not missed anyone, is kerry stays tonight god ill be shocked


----------



## Donald

Is it me or is holly  about ready to pop she can not have long to go now.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Is it me or is holly  about ready to pop she can not have long to go now.



she aint due till May Donald


----------



## HelenP

Dunno about the skating, but OMG to Michael's outfit!!  LOVE that uniform on a guy, it's so sexy!!!

Didn't think there was much 'connection' in that routine, given the very emotional song.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Dunno about the skating, but OMG to Michael's outfit!!  LOVE that uniform on a guy, it's so sexy!!!
> 
> Didn't think there was much 'connection' in that routine, given the very emotional song.
> 
> xx



rofl god he is so ugly.. but i give you the uniform it was fab.,


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> *rofl god he is so ugly*.. but i give you the uniform it was fab.,



Yes, he is, but frm the neck down, totally raggable, lol.

xx


----------



## macast

HelenP said:


> I've just texted my sister and told her to not EVER buy me tickets to "Wicked" as a surprise!!



definately don't want to see THAT


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yes, he is, but frm the neck down, totally raggable, lol.
> 
> xx



PMSL @ that ^^

Poor Johnson i really admire him for what he has done off the ice but he cant go much further, comedy value form the trousers though


----------



## Donald

Steffie said:


> she ain't due till May Donald



May I though she was further along aah well. As for the skaters Denise and kerry were poorest so far still not sure about  johnston


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> May I though she was further along aah well. As for the skaters Denise and kerry were poorest so far still not sure about  johnston



LOL yes she seems to sprout early


No for me theres deffo a big gap with kerry denise and johnson skills wise with the rest there wayyyyyyy behind..i mean did kerry actually do the required element???????


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> PMSL @ that ^^
> 
> Poor Johnson i really admire him for what he has done off the ice but he cant go much further, comedy value form the trousers though



Yep. Oh, I'm not allowed to say just "Yep".  Okay then, "Yep indeedy"! 

xx


----------



## Steff

WOW WOW WOW 

bravo to Rob that was superb, took away the top spot of Sam for me tonight,,, he is still miming though only thing id against him.


----------



## HelenP

Oooh, Vanilla Ice was pretty good, I thought.  Just one wobbly moment near the beginning.

xx


----------



## Steff

Afraid im sick of comedy dave now,how does frankie muster up the heart to keep skating with him


----------



## HelenP

Lol, bless Dave, his skating is still so basic, but pretty good with the jumps.  For that reason only, I think he should stay, over Johnson and DEFinitely over Kerry, who didn't do half as much on her own.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> Afraid im sick of comedy dave now,how does frankie muster up the heart to keep skating with him



He is so boring to watch now isnt he


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> He is so boring to watch now isnt he



Yeah I read my son a story while he was on saw some but missed his jumps ill take helens word for it though that they were ok


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I've just texted my sister and told her to not EVER buy me tickets to "Wicked" as a surprise!!

xx[/QUOTE]

I use to think that Helen. But somebody talked me into going to see it and it was really good a lot better than I was expecting 

So if someone buys you ticket as a suprise don't sell it on ebay you might be surprised by it


----------



## Steff

oooh i hope the back flip goes ok, first time been done by a girl go Laura


very very good by Layra


----------



## Sheilagh1958

She is such a good skater and fun to watch


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> She is such a good skater and fun to watch



Yeah she is top of the girls i think then chloe a good second...


----------



## HelenP

Yep, Laura's really good, and technically quite advanced.  Chloe's good too, but I still find her a bit 'stiff', no natural 'flair'.

Was just thinking, as they panned to Johnson's brother, how fantastic it must be for them to be there watching Johnson - we've been watching him for a few weeks now, so it's easy to forget how he nearly died and couldn't walk a relatively short time ago.  How marvellous, having received that news about his brother, to then come and watch him skating like that.  Okay, he's quite a way behind some of the others, but for his brother to see him moving like that - how is he NOT in floods of tears, I would be, lol.

Defo Kerry to go this week, for me.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yep, Laura's really good, and technically quite advanced.  Chloe's good too, but I still find her a bit 'stiff', no natural 'flair'.
> 
> Was just thinking, as they panned to Johnson's brother, how fantastic it must be for them to be there watching Johnson - we've been watching him for a few weeks now, so it's easy to forget how he nearly died and couldn't walk a relatively short time ago.  How marvellous, having received that news about his brother, to then come and watch him skating like that.  Okay, he's quite a way behind some of the others, but for his brother to see him moving like that - how is he NOT in floods of tears, I would be, lol.
> 
> Defo Kerry to go this week, for me.
> 
> xx



Yeah thats what i meant earlier he deserves so much respect but yes id definetly be in tears to x

For me bottom 2 tonight dave and Kerry


----------



## Northerner

Hasn't it finished yet?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> Hasn't it finished yet?



No back on again in 30 mins


----------



## Steff

tut tut alan dont come in here with that attitude


we never bombarded your ballroom thingy majik


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> tut tut alan dont come in here with that attitude
> 
> 
> we never bombarded your ballroom thingy majik



I caught a minute of an interview with one of them this morning - bloke called Sam, I think, didn't have clue who he was!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I caught a minute of an interview with one of them this morning - bloke called Sam, I think, didn't have clue who he was!



hehe he used to be in eastenders x
not long to go for britians got talent Al something you do like ?


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> hehe he used to be in eastenders x
> not long to go for britians got talent Al something you do like ?



That would explain it then - I never know the EE ones in Strictly either!  

BGT can be good at times. Is Amanda going to be a judge again, I heard she lost her baby, poor lady


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That would explain it then - I never know the EE ones in Strictly either!
> 
> BGT can be good at times. Is Amanda going to be a judge again, I heard she lost her baby, poor lady




i know poor women, yes she is still guna be there but with micheal mcintyre and the hoff as her fellow judges


----------



## Steff

phew all the good are through anyways tonight 

kerry dave or denise oooooh  

Well done Denise right choice 

i dnt mind which one goes 

jason will have a field day here hah


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Wonder who it will be

I think they might save Comedy Dave


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Wonder who it will be
> 
> I think they might save Comedy Dave



Yeah i cant decide either hun, both of them are dross, but who knows

they both have my fave professional skaters with them so ill be more upset to see frankie or danel going x


----------



## HelenP

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Wonder who it will be
> 
> I think they might save Comedy Dave



As I said before, at least he can do the jumps (even if he IS really bad!!!!)  PLEASE let it be Kerry's last week!!

xx


----------



## Steff

ohh they starting with emma and wooooooooooooooo its all down to jase


woooooooo Kerry stays good ol northern lass and more of daniel xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Kerry will go next week


----------



## HelenP

DEFO Kerry's last week next week.  

xx


----------



## Steff

lol you meany


wish i cud do what frankie does with her legs, most i can do is hop skip and a jump and im knackered


----------



## Donald

the guys must have some strength as they effortley lift the girls and hold them up with one hand and still skate


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> i know poor women, yes she is still guna be there but with micheal mcintyre and the hoff as her fellow judges



Hmm... not too sure about that line up. The Hoff is awful on the Yank version and I don't really like MM, he gets annoying very quickly. They should have gone for Ross Noble, or Frankie Boyle


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> wish i cud do what frankie does with her legs, most i can do is hop skip and a jump and im knackered



I'm afraid I can't do any action which requires both feet to be off the floor at the same time!!  (except sitting on a chair, of course, lol).

xx


----------



## HelenP

Donald said:


> the guys must have some strength as they effortley lift the girls and hold them up with one hand and still skate



It IS testament to the guys' muscle power, but also to the girls' strength, as they have to hold themselves in a certain position in order to make it easier for the guys.  Without the girls' "core strength" I doubt the guys would be able to skate on so smoothly.  It's an important part of any lift, which often goes unmentioned, I feel.

xx


----------



## Donald

HelenP said:


> It IS testament to the guys' muscle power, but also to the girls' strength, as they have to hold themselves in a certain position in order to make it easier for the guys.  Without the girls' "core strength" I doubt the guys would be able to skate on so smoothly.  It's an important part of any lift, which often goes unmentioned, I feel.
> 
> xx



yes I agree Helen  and the girl I think would have to trust her partner and work together


----------



## lucy123

I used to skate at Nottingham Ice rink with Jayne and Chris when I was younger and they were so good then. Chris was a policman and we used to really give him some stick at weekends when he patrolled the city centre!!

It has just occurred to me after just seeing them skate again not bad for a 53 (Jayne) and 52 (Chris) year old hey! 

They have both aged very well!


----------



## Steff

Hope all the usual lot are in here tonight margie? lol x

cant wait to see Sams routine


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I used to skate at Nottingham Ice rink with Jayne and Chris when I was younger and they were so good then. Chris was a policman and we used to really give him some stick at weekends when he patrolled the city centre!!
> 
> It has just occurred to me after just seeing them skate again not bad for a 53 (Jayne) and 52 (Chris) year old hey!
> 
> They have both aged very well!



Wow, fame indeed! I saw them at their show in a Big Top somewhere near Nottingham, well into their period of fame. I'm a big ballet fan, and I realised that they were almost exactly the same as bellet dancers - Chris in particular has the build and strength of a male ballet dancer. It hadn't occured to me before! He's the same age as me, wish I could do what he can!


----------



## lucy123

Yes - it just occurred to me after seeing them tonight that there aren't many sports people going at that age - and i can tell you even the routine they did tonight required a good amount of effort - and they make it look so easy!


----------



## Steff

Big improvement from Johnson very good, also Chloe looked good too, cant wait to see Kerry doing these things


----------



## HelenP

Chloe was ooooooooookay, not as 'sparky' as usual, and I thought Johnson was really dull.

I heard Sam is attempting the headbanger tonight........................ 

Kerry's just gonna be a joke tonight.  Poor Dan !!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Chloe was ooooooooookay, not as 'sparky' as usual, and I thought Johnson was really dull.
> 
> I heard Sam is attempting the headbanger tonight........................
> 
> xx



yup thats the bit i cant wait for lol x


----------



## Steff

Best of the night so far Laura was brill


----------



## HelenP

Woo, go Laura.  Just goes to show slow songs don't have to equal dull routines!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Woo, go Laura.  Just goes to show slow songs don't have to equal dull routines!!
> 
> xx



True yeah......i can see some kind of attraction to her partner its those strong arms, grrrrrrr im falling for him


----------



## Steff

In parts Jeff was good but very wobbley..


----------



## margie

Denise is better than Coleen ever was. Coleen had required elements every week and  don't think she successfully managed any of them.


----------



## Steff

Really pleased with whoar Denise great score, she did really well....


----------



## Steff

WOWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOwwwwwwwww

My son was sat mouth open wide that was just sublime thats gotta be top marks tonight surely

hmm i take it back how weird that its not top above Laura


----------



## margie

I am confused though - I thought that David Seaman performed the head banger.

I guess it depends on what they are looking for - and only Robin's scores are going to reflect the actual skating ability.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I am confused though - I thought that David Seaman performed the head banger.
> 
> I guess it depends on what they are looking for - and only Robin's scores are going to reflect the actual skating ability.



It was the plan in his routine but it didnt happen (seamen)


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> It was the plan in his routine but it didnt happen (seamen)



Ok - but Chris and Jayne did imply that no one had tried it.

Kerry now - I wonder how she and Coleen would compare if they were in the same competition.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Ok - but Chris and Jayne did imply that no one had tried it.
> 
> Kerry now - I wonder how she and Coleen would compare if they were in the same competition.



think it would be to close to call lol..

no harness on the night though Kerry, is that a new tattoo on kerrys back


----------



## Steff

OUCH!

That was very poor indeed, bye bye Kerry


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> OUCH!
> 
> That was very poor indeed, bye bye Kerry



Sometimes Jason's comments cause people to vote and he is being quite vicious. Kerry may get a sympathy vote. 

To say she's given up on herself is rather unfair.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Sometimes Jason's comments cause people to vote and he is being quite vicious. Kerry may get a sympathy vote.
> 
> To say she's given up on herself is rather unfair.



Well she has been through so much and it seems like everything is a constant battle..


----------



## margie

I'd like Jason to get on to the ice one week and demonstrate his superior skating and performance skills.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I'd like Jason to get on to the ice one week and demonstrate his superior skating and performance skills.




Too true hun me too

excited to see Vanilla perform to his own song lol


----------



## Steff

Rob STOPPPPPPPPP miming lol

Other then that the trousers were putting me off

but the routine was good x


----------



## margie

Do you think he'll be told off for singing along?

They shouldn't take anything off for his interpretation.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Do you think he'll be told off for singing along?



Well jason loves repeating himself so more then likely lol


----------



## HelenP

Back, after a gorgeous roast chicken dinner!! 

I always find Vanilla Ice very entataining to watch, like his 'moves', although the skills were a little tame.

xx


----------



## margie

Did anyone see lets dance for Comic Relief last night - there were some shocking performances there.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Did anyone see lets dance for Comic Relief last night - there were some shocking performances there.



Can only bare to watch one show at a time that contains bad dancers lol, but my MIL loves any of these kind of shows and im sure she was watching ..


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Did anyone see lets dance for Comic Relief last night - there were some shocking performances there.



The guy who did Beyonce (Russell Kane) was really good - this year's Robert Webb I think! The rest were a bit so so. Looking forward to seeing Penny Smith next week!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The guy who did Beyonce (Russell Kane) was really good - this year's Robert Webb I think! The rest were a bit so so. Looking forward to seeing Penny Smith next week!



Ahem your going off topic get your own thread


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Ahem your going off topic get your own thread



That;s OK, I'll just move all your posts to another thread...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That;s OK, I'll just move all your posts to another thread...



 I take it all back


----------



## Steff

Ahh its  gotta be jeff and kerry in skate off


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Bye Bye Kerry


----------



## HelenP

SURELY they've gotta save Jeff?  He's got WAY more potential than Kerry?
(Although they could be REALLY mean, and keep her in so she misses her holiday, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> SURELY they've gotta save Jeff?  He's got WAY more potential than Kerry?
> (Although they could be REALLY mean, and keep her in so she misses her holiday, lol)
> 
> xx



haha, i think jeff could fly off the rink into the crowd, run off get a KFC come bac and fall on his arse and still beat Kerry in this skate off


----------



## Steff

ha quickest the judges have ever made there choice x


----------



## lyndasw

Glad she's gone, I might start watching it properly from now on


----------



## Steff

Oh the only sunday o/h has stopped in for yonks and no Holly for him ha ha


----------



## HelenP

Us old'uns don't like change!  I want Holly back, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Laura - very good, as usual, always entertaining to watch.

There's some real humdingers, outfit-wise, this week!!

xx


----------



## Steff

Laura good jeff good as well, what the eck they done to denises hair lol


----------



## Steff

Denise is now showing just how bad she is to all the rest not too great but the geordie solidarity in me wants her to stay lol x


----------



## HelenP

Denise does well - and looks good - for 52, but as you say, she IS way behind the others.

Wasn't mad about Vanilla Ice's performance this week.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Denise does well - and looks good - for 52, but as you say, she IS way behind the others.
> 
> Wasn't mad about Vanilla Ice's performance this week.
> 
> xx



No nor me im not digging him as much anymore lol..... your right Denise looks fab for 52 

Coleen is rubbish at presenting as well


----------



## lyndasw

I missed the start of the show - where is Holly?  Coleen is dreadful tonight and I normally like her.


----------



## HelenP

Sam and Brianne, fab as usual, especially the step work.  And the timing was spot on!

xx


----------



## Steff

lyndasw said:


> I missed the start of the show - where is Holly?  Coleen is dreadful tonight and I normally like her.



She is off poorly x

Wow sam and brianne were amazing a very hard routine as well, just sublime


----------



## HelenP

lyndasw said:


> I missed the start of the show - where is Holly?



Holly's a bit under the weather.  She wsn't on Celebrity Juice either this week.  Hope all's well.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Holly's a bit under the weather.  She wsn't on Celebrity Juice either this week.  Hope all's well.
> 
> xx



just hope coleen aint on this morning as well if she is ill not be recording it this week then


----------



## lyndasw

Yep loved the Sam and Brianne routine something a bit different


----------



## lyndasw

Just seen this :
Pregnant Holly Willoughby has missed Sunday night's edition of Dancing on Ice after she was advised to rest by doctors.

Co-host Phillip Schofield revealed on Twitter that Willoughby "is suffering from migraines and has been advised by her doctor to rest".

Hope she is ok.


----------



## Steff

lyndasw said:


> Just seen this :
> Pregnant Holly Willoughby has missed Sunday night's edition of Dancing on Ice after she was advised to rest by doctors.
> 
> Co-host Phillip Schofield revealed on Twitter that Willoughby "is suffering from migraines and has been advised by her doctor to rest".
> 
> Hope she is ok.



yeah me too im sure she us being well looked after, really missing her 2night x


----------



## Steff

mmm topless micheal.... really good routine great skills x


----------



## HelenP

heLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Michael !!    Haven't I been banging on about him from the neck down since week one?? !!  Thank you Wardrobe Dept !! 

FAB routine, though, really well done.  Thought marks might've been nearer to Sam and Brianne's.

xx


----------



## lyndasw

Fair play she was very good.  Oh Jason likes Michael  lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Missing Holly 

Denise and Johnson bottom two tonight for me.

I thought Vanilla Ice's dance didn't match with the music


----------



## Steff

Agreed shei thought that was a strange song choice....but gotta be denise and johnson for me in bottom two also


----------



## HelenP

Johnson and Denise definitely the worst tonight, in terms of what they can actually do on the ice.  Johnson's lifts - I held my breath, it was a bit scary, and he was a tad wobbly!!  Very brave partner.

My question is this:  They know the skaters very well by now, so WHYYYY did they give Johnson a routine where he has to act sexy/sensual?  That just made him more difficult for him.  He's not an actor or a performer, why not give him something a bit more fun?  They didn't HAVE to give him the tango, there were only 8 couples, and there's a whole world of dance to choose from.  Sorry, rant over, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Btw - according to wotsername who won last year, Jeff is favourite to go this week, she said on This Morning on Friday 

Not sure how she can say this before they've even skated!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Btw - according to wotsername who won last year, Jeff is favourite to go this week, she said on This Morning on Friday
> 
> Not sure how she can say this before they've even skated!
> 
> xx



hayley tammerdon, yes very strange thing to say no chance he is going tonight, well unless theres some dodgy home voting.....


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Would be very surprised if Jeff goes tonight he did really well,

He was probably favourite to go purely as he was in the bottom two last week.


----------



## HelenP

I think size of fanbase might also have something to do with it.  Mind you, if he's in the bottom two with D or J, I'm 99% sure the judges would save Jeff, he's got way more potential than the other two.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I think size of fanbase might also have something to do with it.  Mind you, if he's in the bottom two with D or J, I'm 99% sure the judges would save Jeff, he's got way more potential than the other two.
> 
> xx



out of the 3 i guess jeff then denise then johnson for fan base, of course id put johnson up top after all he has achieved but got to be honest b4 the show i had never heard of him


----------



## Steff

well you cud of knocked me down with a feather dear dear me thats one heck of a shock, bye bye rob


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well that was a shock bottom two.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Yes I agree Steff bye bye Mr Ice


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well that was a shock bottom two.



easy choice i think though Laura wont go IMO anyways.... would of been harder for them to decide between johnson and denise, why make it easy for the judges ha.


----------



## Steff

Well another travesty more to come from rob i thought, well alot more then what we will get from D & J


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Life is full of surprises


----------



## lyndasw

shame he went.  What was the problem with johnson, he looked well fed up!


----------



## Donald

lyndasw said:


> shame he went.  What was the problem with johnson, he looked well fed up!



I think he has about enough and would like like to go judging by how he reacted.

Denise was very shocked to go through


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> I think he has about enough and would like like to go judging by how he reacted.
> 
> Denise was very shocked to go through



Well he ought to give his place to jennifer then bet she would love to be back in... Yes Denise's face was a picture lol


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Well he ought to give his place to jennifer then bet she would love to be back in... Yes Denise's face was a picture lol



I did think Johnson looked unhappy - but I haven't noticed his reaction in other weeks. I wondered if it was the brain op he had made it sometimes hard to show emotion.

Denise was awful tonight - I think maybe Coleen's fan base were voting for her. I think Laura still suffers from not being well known - or maybe people thought she was safe.


----------



## HelenP

Well, I've calmed down a bit now!  But honestly - what a flamin' travesty.

Next week we'll see the same ol same ol from Denise and Johnson, that's if we don't fall asleep during their routines.  

It's *!$*!@! RIDICULOUS!!!!!

Mind you, I loved my sister's comments (once she'd got over the absurdity of it!) - "O well, at least he can get back to the casino now, and put some ??s in our bank account" !!
(Before DOI, Vanilla Ice was a regular at the casino where my brother-in-law works!) 

xx


----------



## margie

HelenP said:


> Well, I've calmed down a bit now!  But honestly - what a flamin' travesty.
> 
> Next week we'll see the same ol same ol from Denise and Johnson, that's if we don't fall asleep during their routines.
> 
> It's *!$*!@! RIDICULOUS!!!!!
> 
> Mind you, I loved my sister's comments (once she'd got over the absurdity of it!) - "O well, at least he can get back to the casino now, and put some ??s in our bank account" !!
> (Before DOI, Vanilla Ice was a regular at the casino where my brother-in-law works!)
> 
> xx



It was sort of appropriate given Coleen presenting and the number of weeks she got through unjustly. The questions she had to ask at the end were just wrong given who was there - she should have been asking what went wrong - the questions seemed to have been written with a different bottom two in mind.

I hope Holly is OK I read that she'd been having bad migraines.


----------



## Steff

Well tonight they dance in a group

At least both teams have a weak link r.e denise and Johnson....its alot of pressure cause if one makes a mistake it makes the rest look bad


----------



## HelenP

Haha, poor Denise looked scared sh**less when Matt was throwing her around!!

Very clompy looking routine.......

xx


----------



## HelenP

UGH!  I hate when they do things that are so obviously staged, and we're sposed to believe they're spontaneous.
(The irate husband)

All this stuff is making DOI more and more tacky.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Really liked Jeff's routine.

(But I wish they wouldn't keep showing him 'bigging himself up' - ppl don't like it, and he could be talking himself into a skate-off!)

xx


----------



## HelenP

Helloooo-loo-loooooooooooooooooooooooo ..............................



xx


----------



## Northerner

Hi Helen, I'm not watching it but couldn't bear to see you talking to yourself any longer! Erm...I think Sam Johnson will win...


----------



## HelenP

Hehe, Thanks Northey, ever thoughtful..... 

xx
PS - Sam and Johnson are two seperate contestants, lol


----------



## HelenP

Sam and Brianne - faultless (almost!)  and lovely, but a tad boring.

xx


----------



## HelenP

I liked Chloe's routine, but it did feel like they were trying to cram a lot into it.

Lol at the "cop a feel" lift!!

xx


----------



## Steff

sorrrryyyy was distracted by food 


Liked jeff but not so keen on sam and brianne tonight very boring x


Chloe was amazinggg


----------



## HelenP

Lol, no problem, I guessed the lack of posts was due to dinnertime!!

Johnson's performance was okay - for Johnson.

(I DO love that song..............!!)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lol, no problem, I guessed the lack of posts was due to dinnertime!!
> 
> Johnson's performance was okay - for Johnson.
> 
> (I DO love that song..............!!)
> 
> xx




me too, i liked chloes song the best tonight, i was wondering who picks the songs for them to skate too, is it them? the judges? or whom x
 Not sure on the team dance but was very entertaining


----------



## HelenP

Generally speaking I don't think they choose their own songs, cos they usually seem surprised to hear what their song's gonna be.

As I expected, the camerawork was PANTS for the team dance!!! It was a team routine - surely we should've been able to see them altogether?  

The routine was okay, I was glad to see that Johnson didn't hold them back toooooooooooo much.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Generally speaking I don't think they choose their own songs, cos they usually seem surprised to hear what their song's gonna be.
> 
> As I expected, the camerawork was PANTS for the team dance!!! It was a team routine - surely we should've been able to see them altogether?
> 
> The routine was okay, I was glad to see that Johnson didn't hold them back toooooooooooo much.
> 
> xx



LOL im like you keeping an eye on the bad one, so denise will be in my sights on this, did you see laura perform what a great score,poor Sam was way in front a few weeks back now he is getting taken over by the gals


----------



## margie

Did I imagine it or at the end of Sam's routine did they not say he had been an ice dancer on a cruise ship ?

Laura was by far the best tonight.

Did you catch Johnson say that he had started getting feeling back in his legs this week - that must make it really difficult to do anything.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Did I imagine it or at the end of Sam's routine did they not say he had been an ice dancer on a cruise ship ?
> 
> Laura was by far the best tonight.
> 
> Did you catch Johnson say that he had started getting feeling back in his legs this week - that must make it really difficult to do anything.



Yeah was near tears altho dnt take much at mo to get me going.... Not sure i heard about sam being on a ship and being a skater


----------



## margie

Now we will see if Sam is getting the popular vote - if he's not he could be in the skate off - though unless Laura or Chloe end up there too he will get through.

It seems rather unfair that the performance judges get to decide who gets double points and not the skater.


----------



## HelenP

That whole team thing is *@$!!*& RIDICULOUS!!!  It's made the whole thing a farce.  At least one good skater will be in the skateoff - if it's two I'll be LIVID !!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yep, Laura was the best tonight (in the individual round).

xx


----------



## margie

HelenP said:


> That whole team thing is *@$!!*& RIDICULOUS!!!  It's made the whole thing a farce.  At least one good skater will be in the skateoff - if it's two I'll be LIVID !!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Laura was the best tonight (in the individual round).
> 
> xx




If I was being cynical I would say it was an attempt to increase revenue from phone-calls.


----------



## HelenP

margie said:


> If I was being cynical I would say it was an attempt to increase revenue from phone-calls.



That's exactly what my sister said!

xx


----------



## Steff

I just did not see the point in it,why bother with the group thing accept for the reason you said Margie


----------



## HelenP

Awww, lovely to see Daniel skating again.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Awww, lovely to see Daniel skating again.
> 
> xx



lol i said to myself lovely to see frankie back

why do they have a singer on the camera concentrates more on the skaters lol x

never thought id see denise in top 2 and sam in botton 2 

cant say its a certainty coz of last week but think denise to go


----------



## HelenP

Well, hopefully it'll be Denise or johnson in the bottom two with a fab skater, so we will lose one of the lesser skaters..........anything other than that will be a travesty.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well, hopefully it'll be Denise or johnson in the bottom two with a fab skater, so we will lose one of the lesser skaters..........anything other than that will be a travesty.
> 
> xx



yes true

so lovely to see Holly back as well bloomin to the max as well

X


----------



## Steff

Oh well this will be a tough one for the judges....least one of the weakest will be going though.....


----------



## HelenP

Thank GOD!!!  Don't care which of them goes, just glad it'll be one of 'em !!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Aww, Denise looked a bit tired during that routine.  Mind you, she IS 52, with 4 jobs............... 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Aww, Denise looked a bit tired during that routine.  Mind you, she IS 52, with 4 jobs...............
> 
> xx



Very true lol, I really dunno who the judges are going to save this week, shall be interesting to hear there reasons(if any are given)


----------



## Steff

well 3 jobs now hun lol x

another sexy prof has gone though gr


----------



## HelenP

Well, I said I didn't mind who went, but OMG - Johnson's in for props week 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> well 3 jobs now hun lol x



Lol.  

xx


----------



## margie

I did wonder if the judges picked Johnson as they heard what positive affects the skating is having on his health and to allow him through against someone of a similar standard would be more beneficial for him.

Jason obviously wasn't too worried that Denise's hubby would reappear ....


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well, I said I didn't mind who went, but OMG - Johnson's in for props week
> 
> xx



yeah i know seems like he wears a brush up his bottom most weeks anyway


----------



## lyndasw

I missed most of it this week  I only saw that team thing  and I was pleased to see Denise go at the end, surely it must be a relief for her, she looked well knackered


----------



## Steff

lyndasw said:


> I missed most of it this week  I only saw that team thing  and I was pleased to see Denise go at the end, surely it must be a relief for her, she looked well knackered



shame you tuned in on that pile of rubbish, was a waste of time in my eyes, props week will be well worth a watch next weel i reckon lol


----------



## lyndasw

Props week and not just one prop but two props (at the same time  )!


----------



## Steff

Cant wait till tonight props night is always a laugh...


----------



## Steff

Well sam, had the hat and dropped it oopsies everything else was faultless


----------



## HelenP

Yeah Sam was oooooookay, wasn't blown away by him tonight.  Shame he dropped the hat, but it's more of a shame he made excuses, however valid they may have been (and I _could_ see his point).  He should've just 'taken it like a man'. IMO.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yeah Sam was oooooookay, wasn't blown away by him tonight.  Shame he dropped the hat, but it's more of a shame he made excuses, however valid they may have been (and I _could_ see his point).  He should've just 'taken it like a man'. IMO.
> 
> xx



yup a bad workman blames his tools 

should be interesting too see how Johnson gets on, brolley should be fun


----------



## HelenP

Well Johnson mastered the props but there was naff all content to the routine.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well Johnson mastered the props but there was naff all content to the routine.
> 
> xx



real good but lacked skating lol x


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think Sam can't cope with not being the best anymore. Sam and Jason don't seem to be getting on very well . I think what is going against Sam now is that he peaked to soon

Johnson was brill tonight


----------



## Steff

good point there Sheiliagh

Im loving the overtones as well,

Good confident skate from Laura props were used well too....


----------



## HelenP

Laura was FAB!!!  Bit tentative, understandably, at the beginning, cos of the chair incident, I guess.  But I DID find myself distracted by trying to see which of the guys was singing in that high voice, lol.

I've seen the Overtones live, supporting someone (can't remember who!).

xx


----------



## Steff

Jeff was fine,,still think Laura been best tonight


----------



## HelenP

Oh poor Jeff, that was a bottom 2 performance. 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Jeff was fine,,still think Laura been best tonight





HelenP said:


> Oh poor Jeff, that was a bottom 2 performance.
> 
> xx



Can you stop disagreeing with each other? How am I supposed to work out what's going on? At this rate I might even have to start watching it!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Can you stop disagreeing with each other? How am I supposed to work out what's going on? At this rate I might even have to start watching it!



Haha, dont' start til next week, Northey, props week is always a bit meh!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Chloe was okay, but 9's across the board?? ??  Overmarked, I thought.  To use one of their terms - there weren't always smooth 'transitions' between the moves.......... 

xx


----------



## Donald

Did I see right I'm sure I caught  a glimpse of Stacey Solomon in audience or do I have her on the Brain.


----------



## HelenP

I'm not sure hun, I sit with my back to the telly (because of where it it in relation to the computer, not for any weird protestational reasons, lol) so tend to just watch the routines and listen to the rest!

I have a feeling it could well be bye bye Jeff this week - although I REALLY REALLY hope it's Johnson who goes from a 'most potential' point of view.

xx


----------



## lyndasw

Yep she was there!


----------



## Donald

HelenP said:


> I'm not sure hun, I sit with my back to the telly (because of where it it in relation to the computer, not for any weird protestational reasons, lol) so tend to just watch the routines and listen to the rest!
> 
> I have a feeling it could well be bye bye Jeff this week - although I REALLY REALLY hope it's Johnson who goes from a 'most potential' point of view.
> 
> xx



I hope it is Johnson too he has improved but not for the final.


----------



## Donald

lyndasw said:


> Yep she was there!



Glad I was not seeing things


----------



## margie

I was watching on and off, eating in between.

Jeff was lucky to have stayed on his feet - he looked like he nearly fell 3 or 4 times. 
Johnson's performance was quite touching.
I missed some of Sam's so didn't see him drop the hat till they showed the recap - I don't know it that's to try and illicit extra votes.
Laura was good - but not as relaxed as normal - and yes I would think Chloe was over marked - was it really that good - there appeared to be a few slips.

It's hard to predict who will be at the bottom as Laura doesn't seem to have much support and Johnson may still be getting extra votes.


----------



## margie

I thought I saw Max Clifford in the audience - just before Laura skated.


----------



## Steff

for me bottom 2 johnson and jeff


----------



## margie

Looks like Jeff is out - unless Sam spectacularly messes up.


----------



## Steff

ah 50% right, definetly bye bye jeff


----------



## CarolK

The pressure is on for sam NOT TO DROP THAT HAT! If he does, Jason will vote him out I reckon


----------



## margie

Jeff was steadier on his feet that time


----------



## Steff

lets hope this brings sam down to earth with a bump, to think a couple of weeks ago he was untouchable then tonight both the girls were above him


----------



## margie

Chloe hasn't been in the bottom 2 yet has she ? All the others now have.

I think Sam has suffered ever since the showmance ended - whether it was real or not - who knows - but it will have left some people feeling manipulated.


----------



## Steff

Well cant say that was a shock, losing all the totty fast though....


----------



## margie

Don't worry you won't lose any more - next week is the semi-final and the following week they will all be back.


----------



## HelenP

Well according to DS, next week's 'challenge' for the skaters is that instead of doing the first 20 seconds of their routine alone, as they usually do in the semi finals, they will have to skate a WHOLE routine by themselves, without their professional partner.  (apparently Jayne wrote about this in Woman's Own).

Oooerrr.

Johnson will definitely struggle to keep up with the other 3.

xx


----------



## margie

HelenP said:


> Well according to DS, next week's 'challenge' for the skaters is that instead of doing the first 20 seconds of their routine alone, as they usually do in the semi finals, they will have to skate a WHOLE routine by themselves, without their professional partner.  (apparently Jayne wrote about this in Woman's Own).
> 
> Oooerrr.
> 
> Johnson will definitely struggle to keep up with the other 3.
> 
> xx



I saw that - but later in the thread I read there was speculation that it was a wind up as someone claimed to have the latest article in front of them and it didn't mention it.

We will see what next week brings after all the rumours of Anne Widdecombe on a horse in strictly proved to be just that.


----------



## Steff

whats DS?


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> whats DS?



Digital Spy


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Digital Spy



Ahh thank you Margie im not as up to speed as Hel  x


----------



## HelenP

Lol, I LOVE Digital Spy!!  It used to be brilliant during Big Brother, that forum was definitely my favourite!  But I go on it all the time when I'm following a series of anything.  Some posters are so funny, but some can be plain nasty!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> but some can be plain nasty!



just like in here then


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> just like in here then



Well I don't post there.


----------



## Catwoman76

Steffie said:


> Well cant say that was a shock, losing all the totty fast though....



to steffie

MY MUM missed the skate off can you tell us who went out please  




tia sheena's daughter


----------



## Steff

Catwoman76 said:


> to steffie
> 
> MY MUM missed the skate off can you tell us who went out please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tia sheena's daughter



Hi Tia,

The skate off was between Jeff and Sam, the judges all voted to save Sam so unfortunetly Jeff had to leave x


----------



## lyndasw

So here we go again, I have the house to myself so hopefully will be able to watch the whole show


----------



## HelenP

Looking forward to the solo routines later on especially.

xx


----------



## margie

Poor Chloe - I thought she seemed a bit unsteady before she fell. Hope it doesn't put her off for later on.


----------



## HelenP

Fall aside, that all looked a bit ungainly to me, maybe too many 'special' moves crammed in?  

xx


----------



## Steff

not so great for me tonight chole without the fall even x

hope she skates better on her own i dnt wanna lose micheal


----------



## HelenP

Well, Johnson mostly did bu**er all in that routine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xx


----------



## margie

If Jason wants Johnson in the final - he's going the right way to achieve it.


----------



## Steff

Just woken up that was very lack lustre from Johno


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Just didnt flow properly for Chloe tonight  to many tricks fitted in I was gutted when they fell really want her to make it to the final.


----------



## Steff

Nice skating from Laura devine!


----------



## HelenP

margie said:


> If Jason wants Johnson in the final - he's going the right way to achieve it.



If Johnson gets into the final at the expense of one of the other 3 brilliant skating stars I will be LIVID !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> Nice skating from Laura devine!



Excellent Laura . Was a bit scarey to watch


----------



## margie

HelenP said:


> If Johnson gets into the final at the expense of one of the other 3 brilliant skating stars I will be LIVID !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



I did wonder if that was the reason they are having a skate off this week - isn't the semi final normally down to a viewers vote. Unless he is in the top 2 after the phone vote he will be going.


----------



## Steff

hmm weird routine chris and her skating while a man sand faffs!


----------



## HelenP

Blimey!!  That was close!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well done Laura, so brave!! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Aww, what a shame Sam's headbanger had to follow Laura's very excellent one, it kinda took away a bit of the sensationalism, but headbanger aside, the skating was excellent.

xx


----------



## Steff

Sam and brie brillaint,nice to see his apologise to that gorgon


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Sam skated brilliant tonight


----------



## Steff

Chloe did amazingly well for first one out

araid the cringyness made me switch johno off


----------



## lyndasw

painful


----------



## margie

I try not to be too critical of the skating as I would be far worse.

It would have been nice to have seen what Ray or Hayley could have done in a solo spot.


----------



## HelenP

To quote my sister.... "OH DEAR LORD" !!

And according to Emma, Johnson was only half a point less good than Chloe.
The World's gone mad.

And SHAME on the choreographer, who made Johnson do that oh-so embarrassing smiley thing with his hands at the end of his routine! 

xx


----------



## Steff

hehe 

on the plus side it made emmas baby kick,


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> hehe
> 
> on the plus side it made emmas baby kick,



Did she actually think before she said that - unless her baby has x-ray eyes any movement must have been in response to the movement.


----------



## HelenP

WOW!!  Sam was bloomin brilliant!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Sam and Laura by far the best tonight. Just hope Chloe manages to stay in


----------



## Steff

yer bye bye johnson tonight, dunno who will join him in skate off though maybe chloe


----------



## HelenP

xx


----------



## Steff

Awesome


----------



## HelenP

Much better, Chloe is SO safe.

Bye johnson.

xx


----------



## Steff

Dont like to see Johno looking down, but yes that was his final performance, he knows he is going


----------



## margie

Would you believe I fell asleep between the two shows - too many late nights. 

So all the finalists have been in the bottom 2 - that will make for an interesting final.


----------



## Steff

Eeeeee Margie you scamp lol, i guess you could always use catch up x


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Eeeeee Margie you scamp lol, i guess you could always use catch up x



Yes it was a troublesome night. I fell asleep between shows, then just before I went to bed I was looking at my pen needle on the table and thinking it looks like I haven't done by background injection. I did it (though there was a little doubt) - looks like I was right. Fortunately as I had got the pen needle out it jogged my brain.


----------



## HelenP

margie said:


> So all the finalists have been in the bottom 2 - that will make for an interesting final.



And all the finalists have been top of the leaderboard, which also makes it interesting.

I think the best thing about this year's final is that it's anybody's to win.  Much as I LOVED Ray Quinn's performances, and Hayley was very good too, we knew from very early on they'd probably clinch it.  This year there's no obvious favourite, so it's all the more ............. um, exciting is the only word I can think of, although that might be a tad strong, lol.

xx


----------



## Donald

Do not Know if you have heard already    

Sam Attwater injured 

http://email.stv.tv/a/hBNiwmYBhMxDvB8Z2aFCa1VoS6E/entsam


----------



## HelenP

Oh no, that's not good 

I'm not sure who I want to win yet, but I'd like it to be a fair contest all round....

xx


----------



## Steff

Id like Laura to win x

Poor Sam hope he is back to full strength


----------



## margie

Not long to go now to the final.

The tour this year only seems to have one past contestant (Hayley), last year had quite a few. I read somewhere that Robin Cousins was going to choreograph the opening routine on the tour.


----------



## margie

To get you in the mood 

from last Year Hayley's bolero

and the year before Ray's bolero


----------



## Steff

Well tonight is the night, i may be totally wrong here but I will go for it anyways, the order tonight will be 3rd ,Chloe ,2nd Laura 1st Sam x


----------



## margie

Not sure I liked the screeching on the violin during that version of Bolero. No flying this year - the sceptics say its because it would favour Chloe & Laura over Sam. 

Hey Steffie you get to see all your favourite pros again.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Not sure I liked the screeching on the violin during that version of Bolero. No flying this year - the sceptics say its because it would favour Chloe & Laura over Sam.
> 
> Hey Steffie you get to see all your favourite pros again.



I know cant wait Margie lol..no they always spoilt shows if its not shouting its clapping over everything x


----------



## margie

The press were speculating that Jason want double money to come back next year ...


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> The press were speculating that Jason want double money to come back next year ...



id give him treble to stay away .....

Ohhh good start


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> id give him treble to stay away .....
> 
> Ohhh good start



Have you a secret stash of money then 

Must be tied up in your chain of Dodo hotels.

I'm not sure that was worth a 10 - there was a point at the start where I thought he was never going to get on the ice.

What were the cameras doing - we should have seen the 3 headbangers in one shot.


----------



## margie

Laura's routine seemed a bit start stop to me - and the female pros seemed a bit underused.


----------



## HelenP

Loved Sam's routine, I thoroughly enjoyed watching it.

Was disappointed with Laura's, I expected her's to be the best, after last week, but I just found it dull.

Stop picking on Jason, lol, I LURRRV him.  Get rid of Emma instead!! 

xx


----------



## Steff

missed lauras routine, bed time reading grrr, haha Margie its a big old bulk x


----------



## margie

Can you imagine if Coleen had to do a showcase ....

Quite nice from Chloe - I do wonder though if the dancing off the ice is to allow them to do some dancing as they can't do the moves on the ice - that goes for Sam as well as Chloe.

Ooh - Emma gets her claws out at Robin and Jason.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Agree with your prediction Steff.

Missed Sams routine apart from the scores and was a litte bit dissapointed in the girls


----------



## HelenP

Chloe's routine was, on the face of it, a bit more entertaining to watch than Laura's, but even to the untrained eye (i.e. mine!) you could so she made so many errors................  So on the first round, Sam's WAY out in front, for me.

xx


----------



## Steff

Pleased sam choose his irish dancing routine i loved that xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Sam appears to be way in front tonight


----------



## Steff

wow full house for laura her performance there was brillaint xx


----------



## Steff

Wooooooooooooo Jason took the hat off wow wow wow lol


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Wooooooooooooo Jason took the hat off wow wow wow lol



The answer to the hair transplant rumours have been revealed.

I'm not sure it was a 10 (I'm picky tonight) some of the early stuff looked a bit shaky. I guess its in comparison to marks they have already given - and the no hand spin that did it.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Laura


----------



## HelenP

THASSA girl, Chloe!!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Agree with what Emma said Chloe has improved the most over the weeks. Sam and Laura were good skaters right for week one


----------



## Steff

nice to see jennifer back she was robbed and went far to soon


----------



## margie

Holly sounds like she might cry.

Did I miss where Nadia was ?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Holly sounds like she might cry.
> 
> Did I miss where Nadia was ?



she is preggers emotions all over, is nadia ex of chelse player? she was on after craig mcgloglin


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> she is preggers emotions all over, is nadia ex of chelse player? she was on after craig mcgloglin



No thats Elen, Nadia was in EE and ids the real life sister of Saffie from Ab Fab.


----------



## Steff

well so far so good on predictions, what lovely costumes my fave colour! xx


----------



## margie

I don't like Laura's makeup - those dark lips look weird - and it doesn't look like her.


----------



## HelenP

NAdia didn't appear in the line up, don't know why.

I love the Bolero costumes too, Steff, but I do not like the violet lipstick the girls were wearing!!

This final is too close to call !!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

margie said:


> I don't like Laura's makeup - those dark lips look weird - and it doesn't look like her.



I didnt recognise Laura


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> No thats Elen, Nadia was in EE and ids the real life sister of Saffie from Ab Fab.



oh yer nadia sawalha eee yeah your right she was no where to be seen


----------



## HelenP

WOWZERS !!!  At Sam and Brianne's bolero.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Think that is going to be hard to beat


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Sam defintely deserves to be the winner tonight


----------



## HelenP

Laura's was good too, but I preferred Sam's.

Have voted for Sam, first vote of the series.

xx


----------



## margie

Well done Sam and Brianne.


----------



## Steff

im in shck was not expecting that at all


----------



## HelenP

Yayyy, glad Sam took the title, but wouldn't have been upset if Laura had won, she also deserved it.  But on the night, Sam was the better performer, for me.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I also would of been happy for either one of them to win but think he was the best tonight


----------

